# DRILL CHART?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone have a drill chart that lists all the drill sizes From Number to letter to standard to metric and their decimal equivalent ?

Can you post it here or does anyone have a link to a website where one is posted?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Google "Drill Chart" or "Drill Sizes", etc. 

1st one I found is: http://www.gearhob.com/eng/design/drill_eng.htm 

Also, I recommend the little black book by Thomas Glover, "Pocket Ref" sold at checkout counters in Hardware Stores, Sears, via catalogs like MicroMark and I have even seen them in the Grocery store once. Great book with charts galore about all kinds of things.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

John, 

Like CT says get the Pocket Ref or better yet get Machinerys Handbook, even an old copy. Machinerys HB has lots of ueful info! Starret, Cleveland twist drill, and other tool companies sometimes give away nice pocket charts. Check with a local tool dealer. 

Jack


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

FYI - _Handy Converter_ lists all 282 drill sizes (metric, numbered, and fractional) from 0.10 to 1/2 inch. This covers diameters from 0.0040 inch to 0.5 inch.

It also has drill sizes for machine screws from M2 to #10, including recommended tap drills and clearance drill. Handy Converter Drills and Screws


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I have these charts printed, framed and hanging on the shop walls. I use them constantly.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/xo18thfa/Tap%20Drills.xls


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

I was in the Home Depot hardware sectrion Saturday and found plastic "what size is it" cards to help identify sizes and threads -- MicroMark sells the same thing in metal and much more expensive. 
They also had a (fixed, not for sale) set of threaded holes you can screw your mystery bolt into -- My 3/16 turned out to be the same as a #12 coarse, so I was able to replace the bolt that fell out of a Bimini top. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, I have one, it's about 32 x 24", and I'm afraid if I photograph it, it'll be so small as to be useless. It's on the wall of my shop, and I'm sorry, but I don't know where you get them.

T'were I you, I'd get a set of 'em, metal, with holes. Shirtpocket size, or thereabouts. Letter size, number size, etc. They also make one that includes metric equivalent numbers, if memory serves. It's larger.

Even if you have to pay for one, they're worth it, because it's easier to see size relationships to the numbers. Or try and pick up an old Machinery's Handbook off evilbay.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

Take your pick.

*http://www.marfas.com/machinescrewtapping.shtml*

*http://mdmetric.com/tech/tic1e.htm#diag8*

*http://bobmay.astronomy.net/misc/drillchart.htm*

*http://www.carbidedepot.com/formulas-drillsize.htm*

*http://www.physics.ncsu.edu/pearl/Tap_Drill_Chart.html*

*http://www.widell.com/drillsiz.html*

*http://www.korit.com/tapndrill.htm*

*http://www.custompartnet.com/drill-size-chart*


----------

